# Tortoise names



## TJ1999 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have somehow created a hobby of coming up with pet names. I think it would be funny if other people would like to share their favorite pet names whether it be funny or cute. Looking forward to reading everyone's favorite names! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## wellington (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a couple threads you might enjoy

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6581.html

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-54641.html


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 1, 2013)

As you can see by my sig, I favor "classy" names...always have.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 1, 2013)

As you can see by my sig, I favor "classy" names...always have.

*Ptolemy* is named after Alderman Ptolemy Tortoise, a character in _The Tale of Mr. Jeremy Fisher_ by Beatrix Potter, a book I liked a lot as a child.

*Jennifer* was named to honor my 1st tortoise, a legacy from my grandfather, who was a pet for right at 50 years, the last 19 with me. Grandfather named the original Jennifer after his favorite movie goddess.

*Ophelia* came from a poll I put up a couple years ago, where I let my friends here choose from 10 equally cool names, and "Ophelia" got the most votes,

*Apollonia* was the 2nd or 3rd most voted, as I recall.


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 1, 2013)

MÃ©raddyn is my favorite name so far  I created it all on my own  It has a bit of Celtic root but with my own artistic flair


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my favorite pet names that I made up is Banky, which was my rats name 
I also like the name Cheerio (my tortoise) and the name Curly.


----------



## sweetjelly77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's one for you. Our boxie is named Busch, pronounced Bush with a K at the end. When we found her I had put her in a Busch beer cooler we had until I set up a home for her. Our kids named her that. I asked them how they came up with the name and they said it was from the cooler. They thought that was how it was pronounced.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 28, 2013)

Since I keep so many creatures, I cut down on naming. Some still get names, though.

My English bull terrier is named Nori. My Pembroke Welsh corgi is named Poo. Most of my tortoises do not have names. When I kept Testudo only animals in my childhood, they all did. Now my only tortoises with names are the "Whitey" group of ivory sulcatas. Big Whitey for the male. Little Whitey for the largest current female. All of the "Whitey" animals have some descriptor in front of their names so that I can have a conversation about them while making sure the other party does not get lost.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 28, 2013)

We always give our animals people names- Gary, Leroy, Lola, Ike

Our cat Ike usually gets called by his nickname, Fatboy. That one's my favorite


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 28, 2013)

Leopard 1: Malcolm
Leopard 2: Mazie
Leopard 3: Manny
Sulcata 1: Dude
Sulcata 2: Steve II
Sonoran: Choco (short for chocolate)
Boxie 1: Shelly-Shell (named after me)
Boxie 2: Lil-Bit
Diamondback 1: Speck
Diamondback 2: Squirt
Dumpy tree frog: CiCi
Conure: Turtle
Cockatiel: Emma
Amazon: Jasper
Hamster: Nemesis
Chicken 1&2: Turkey's 
Kitten #1: Izzy
Kitten #2: Weasley 
Kitten #3: Wookie

Everything else is nameless and all are subject to change. Well, not all... but some.


----------



## Merlin M (Aug 29, 2013)

My dog is Buzz, turned out to be very fitting as she is always making some noise or other (usually snores)
My 3 Horsfields are:
Misha (cos he is Russian...) 
Amber (as she has a lovely yells shell) 
and Teabag (um she was named my the man who gave her too me as I love tea... but it has turned out to be quite fitting as she loves her baths!)


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 29, 2013)

Box turtle - Peanut
Leopard Gecko - Bert
Blue tongued skink lizard - Bubba
cat - Jake
Dogs - Cocoa and Gizmo (not pets in my mind. family members)


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2013)

My family:

Dax (Aussie x Border collie): named after Star Trek's Curzon Dax. He was given to us because no one wanted "the puppy with the bubble in his tummy." Turns out it was an umbilical hernia that looked like an alien/symbiotic life form inside him...it was just poop). He's my BFF.  

Vegas (Aussie): she came with her name. She was given to me because her first owner couldn't stand "the stupid dog," as she was called, anymore. Vegas suffers from generalised anxiety, so has a hard time learning. But, she's come a long way thanks to positive training. She'd a sweet dog and loves people.

Cricket (Aussie-Dane): she was all legs and very jumpy. She was the severely under-socialised and malnourished foster that I was only supposed to have for 2 weeks. But she was deemed too shy to be adopted and my partner couldn't let go of her. She's a total daddy's girl and got her him trained really well. 

Kitty (African catfish): it just fit. 

Jack (Angel fish): because he's always trying to attack me. 

Oscar (pleco): I don't know why my partner named him that. 

Darwin and Wallace (THBs): In honour of the co-discoverers of natural selection.


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 29, 2013)

I like greek and latin names that have meanings. My Sulcata tortoise's name Is "Teodora" which is greek for "Gift of god". I had a horse I named Adorabella which means "adored beauty".


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 29, 2013)

I also like choosing greek names. I was originally going to name my russian tortoise Kronos, but she was a girl and someone offered the name Clarice. It means "clear and bright". But when my family got our great pyrenees dog I said we should name him Zeus (I like nameing pets after greek gods). And we did. 
Also, I have an outside cat that I named Poseidon. Now we just need Hades 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 29, 2013)

"Non-tortoise" names:

*Taegus* - African Rock Python - I got him when he was about 3 hours old, 21 years ago, and he amazes my herpetological friends by how docile he is. African rocks are rarely so.

*Sheba* - African Rock Python - I've had her for almost 15 years, got her when she was probably about 2 yoa and about 4-1/2' in length and, with gentle handling, she's gone from one incredibly foul-tempered b**** who'd strike any time the cage door opens to one usually foul-tempered b**** who only strikes sometimes. I seriously doubt she'll ever get tamer.

*Hamlet, The Wonder Mini-Hawg* - a cross between a Pot-belly and one of those cancer lab pigs. My BFF, co-pilot when I'm running errands, and a first-rate toe-warmer when I'm at my desk.

*Pete, Donovan* and *Cupid* - Great Danes. Wonderful dogs.
*
Willie, Archer,* and *Eric* - my best singing canaries. My females only have numbers.
*
Caruso* - my African Grey Singer - a small relative of canaries.

*Pavarotti* - my Chinese Nightingale - nice singer in his own right.

And then there's my wife's menagerie...


----------



## Kameo37 (Aug 29, 2013)

All of the names of my crew are in my signature, but for those using the app(where signatures don't show up):

Sulcata- Josette (Dark Shadows reference)/Josie/ Tortie Girl

Bearded Dragon- Fafnir (dragon myth, but the kids named him after the dragon the in book The Dragon of Lonely Island)/Faf/Faffer/ Bubba

Leopard geckos- Goldie and Lucky

Amel corn snake- Phoenix/Fifi/Fifi La Rue

Ball python- Sunny/Sunbun/Sunny Bunny Boo Boo

Chihuahua- Gremlin/Gremmy/Gremson

Mixed breed- Homer/Homedog/Homer J/Homey Bomey

In the past, we had a fish named Because. My youngest daughter was 2 1/2 at the time and she just liked that word. It's still my favorite name.

We are obviously big nicknamers, to the point of craziness.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 29, 2013)

My torts name is Bowser. The link to his Facebook page is in my signature. 
My 2 bearded dragons are Yaddle (Star Wars) and Midna (Legend of Zelda)
My Kenyan sand boa is named Nagini (Harry Potter)
My dog is named Suki (Avatar: the last air bender)


----------

